# I've just bought the android...



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Le Pan 970 - 9.7 inches and I'd like to buy a case...every case is just a sleeve and the shipping costs are almost 30$ for a 15$ product (ridiculous). Any other hint? Please give me the link...if possible, a serious place accepting paypal. Thanks a lot.

Martin


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I`ve a friend who`s son does custom bags and cases. He did one for his iPad that looks sharp! He`s in Ottawa, so not too far from you... http://spokenbags.com/


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks....Should I order something especially?

Martin


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Dunno... I'd send him an e-mail, and maybe he'll make a suggestion...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

This one?










I'm waiting for the Samsung 10.1 Galaxy tablet. It's been banned here because it's bigger than yours lol. Well not for that reason.

Right now, yours is bigger than mine. I'm really bad with electronic gadgets. I can handle a 4" smartphone though


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Martin, it appears Amazon.com has exclusive rights in North America for the SumacLife case for Le Pan 970. IIRC Amazon.ca sells a Targus case that supposedly fits, but that one is $10 more minimum, and by the time you pay for shipping the total is only $5 less than your first quote of $15 plus $30 shipping. If I were you, I'd bite the bullet on this one. You've already got a good product at a good price, so that should ease the pain.

That'll be $50 for consumer advice, please.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Martin, it appears Amazon.com has exclusive rights in North America for the SumacLife case for Le Pan 970. IIRC Amazon.ca sells a Targus case that supposedly fits, but that one is $10 more minimum, and by the time you pay for shipping the total is only $5 less than your first quote of $15 plus $30 shipping. If I were you, I'd bite the bullet on this one. You've already got a good product at a good price, so that should ease the pain.
> 
> That'll be $50 for consumer advice, please.


I'm going to take a look and I'll tell you.

Danke schön/Spaciba/merci

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Martin, it appears Amazon.com has exclusive rights in North America for the SumacLife case for Le Pan 970. IIRC Amazon.ca sells a Targus case that supposedly fits, but that one is $10 more minimum, and by the time you pay for shipping the total is only $5 less than your first quote of $15 plus $30 shipping. If I were you, I'd bite the bullet on this one. You've already got a good product at a good price, so that should ease the pain.
> 
> That'll be $50 for consumer advice, please.


Nice! 43$ shiping to Canada. We're really improving! Thanks but no thanks!

Martin, disappointed....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nice! 43$ shiping to Canada. We're really improving! Thanks but no thanks!
> 
> Martin, disappointed....


Item cost is $14.99 Shipping to Canada $29.99.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/details?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&isCBA=&seller=A1VO2BR5J14OBY&isAmazonFulfilled=#rates


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Item cost is $14.99 Shipping to Canada $29.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/details?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&isCBA=&seller=A1VO2BR5J14OBY&isAmazonFulfilled=#rates


Do you think that this is normal to pay much more for shipping than the value of the item? I don't. And for shipping a little thing like that...shipping shouldn't exceed 10 or 12$. This is too much. I'll try to buy it at a local store...Walmart? Thank you very much anyhow!

Happy birthday to me! (12/12)

Martin


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Happy B'day, indeed!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just been to Zellers and saw a Targus case for 29.99 + tax. Of course no shipping. My wife suggested me to wait until I have the android and go with it to try if it fits. Good idea. I think I'll go to Walmart instead...Maybe it is even less expensive. I don'gt like very much this case anyhow...It is just a bag with a zipper...I'd like to have a case as I have for my Kindle...You can put your Kindle in different positions...But we'll see.

Thank you everybody for trying to help me!

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Martin, you're welcome, Happy Birthday, and good luck.

You do realize, based on what you saw today, that if you juggle/switch the figures ($29.99 SumacLife case shipping vs Targus case $29.99 plus tax), in essence you would only pay around $12 shipping for the SumacLife case you need (no guessing, no running around to stores) from Amazon.com (no tax).

This falls within what you think the shipping price should have been. As long as the total amount is within reason, the problem should be solved.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Head_case said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been user of Android tablet for over a year now. Using Samsung galaxy on 7 inch. For now I really enjoy using it mainly to reading ebook and light and quick browsing.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> Been user of Android tablet for over a year now. Using Samsung galaxy on 7 inch. For now I really enjoy using it mainly to reading ebook and light and quick browsing.


For reading I prefer my Kindle. Black and white and not so bright. My new tabled should be 9.7 inches...I prefer bigger. My Kindle is just 6 inches. I am subscribed to Netflix...I think I'll take full advantage of my new "toy".

Martin


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Head_case said:


> I'm waiting for the Samsung 10.1 Galaxy tablet. It's been banned here because it's bigger than yours lol.


Suggest you wait for the Asus Transformer Prime instead  You sound like you are in Australia? Sydney perhaps?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well...I have already bought mine...and some that people are suggesting here is about 900$ I didn't have that much in mind! I am a poor guy! 

sniff



Martin


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I was expecting something like the above very disappointed in this thread.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> Suggest you wait for the Asus Transformer Prime instead  You sound like you are in Australia? Sydney perhaps?


A bit far from Australia. Montreal, Canada


----------

